# Walther P99 Rubber Grip - Help - need advice please



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

I am looking for a rubber slip on grip for my Walther P99. I currently have a limbsaver, but had to band the bottom because of the grip design.

I read that the Springfield XD Hogue Handall fits, but it looks like it gaps on the bottom like the limbsaver.

What is the best size/fit for a Hogue handall or something else? I like the hogue because of the finger grooves?

Thank you


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*
No suggestions??*


----------



## IT_Guy (May 14, 2012)

I just ordered a Talon Grip from mine. I have several of their grips on other pistols. They have both textured and a black rubber grip that you put on the pistol. It does not add bulk just a very nice texture that makes holding the pistol so much easier. I have them on my M&P 9, 9 Pro, Shield and 22. Also my XDm and others. I have recommended them to friends and clients of the range where I work part-time and everyone who has purchased one has had only good things to say. Grips are about $18 with free shipping. Takes about 3 to 4 days to arrive and about 10 minutes to put on the pistol. It will also remove easily should you want to take it off later. No finger groves but it will really make gripping the pistol easy. Hope this helps.


----------



## muckaleewarrior (Aug 10, 2014)

I use Pachmayr Tactical Grips on my P99 and P99c. I use those made for Glock subcompacts on both and they work just fine. Of course my pinky doesn't rest on it but that's OK for me.


----------

